# 2012 LT auto shifter/center console vibration



## buckeyewalt (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a 2012 2LT RS,,,but I don't have the issue.....


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> Has anyone else had issues with vibration/buzzing noises coming from the center console/auto shifter? My dealer has had my car 4 x trying to fix the problem. Under higher rpms, usually during acceleration, I get a buzz/vibrating noise. The first time I took it in the told me it was the shifter cable vibrating against the heater pipes. They said they rerouted the shifter cable to help with the problem. It worked the first few times for a while but then always started making the noise again. The advisor told me when the engine vibrates under acceleration the vibration is being transferred to the shifter cable. He said usually cars have some type of weight on the shifter cable to stop the vibration. Apparently the Cruze does not have this. They even ordered and installed a new shifter and cable for me but I still get the noise- is not as loud or as frequent but it is still there. I am hoping (along with the coolant issue) that GM will have an official fix for this. I can't be the only one with the issue. I really hate to pursue this directly with GM as the dealer has been very accomodating and trying hard to fix this (as they have with the coolant issue), but this is getting a little frustrating. Anyone else have had similar issue with shifter/center console vibration?



dby2011,
I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks- I will send you the info.

Scott


----------



## Cruze20 (May 14, 2012)

Hello dby2011 i would just like to let you know that i have a 2011 chevrolet cruze 1LT with fairly 9,000 miles on it when i was having the same problem you were about the vibrating center console. i took it into my local dealer and explained that the center console vibrated when accelerating. 

THey ended up fixing it by saying that they just insulated that part of the engine or underneath the dash or whereever that noise was coming from more, and now that vibrating sound never came back  just the purring engine


----------



## DonnieZcruzE (Nov 24, 2012)

Add one more - 2013 LTZ RS 6A - same buzz. Driving normally, about 35mph in D. Right at a certain RPM, the vibrations start. Loudly too. I seem to avoid it driving Tiptronic, however it's only 4 days old w/250 miles on it. *Would it be possible to get more info on where/what was 'insulated' to squelch the buzz?* My dealership will need all the help it can get. 

Thanks! - Don


----------



## bigjacksauto (Mar 15, 2013)

Anyone else have this issue sounds like the same issue I am having.any fixes.


----------

